# what to eat on 2 week wait



## weesusie525 (May 8, 2005)

hi im having embryo transfer on 9th january any tips on what to eat or what to do in the 2 week wait, this is my third attempt and i want to try and help as much as i can to keep my iceys warm


----------



## mashie (Apr 6, 2005)

hi weesusie 
good luck for 9th 
i had a beautiful baby girl 10 months ago after my 2nd ivf  
i dont have any magic potions ( i wish ) 
i am sure you will be advised this , drink at least 2 litres of water per day - it stops the dehydration that some of the drugs can do - do this throughout the ivf if you can and if /when you get pregnant !  

i personally would always act as if i was pregnant as soon as the embryo transfer takes place - i know your question was what to eat , not what to avoid but i hope this info helps 

my clinic advise not to swim or take hot baths or use perfumed bubble baths  or take long uneccessary journeys  or have sex  or alcohol during the first 6 days - by that stage the embryos should  have implanted ( basically not much exertion and not too much heat so the conditions stay constant for the embys i think )  
i took it further and avoided these things for the whole 2 weeks , although i did drive to work  -
the clinic didnt recommend anything else but when i got pregnant my gp who had been very supportive told me it was probably better to avoid baths and just to have showers during the first trimester - he said there is always a small risk that the water can be a bit dodgy and this can pass up the vagina in the bath - and its a risk if the bath is too hot - some people may find this extreme but  he knew how desperate i was for a baby and having miscarried my 1st ivf i was willing to try anything !!!

the other things that people commonly avoid  or reduce  are caffeine - tea coffee chocolate  
eat loads of healthy fruit and veg and fish etc  and take your pregnancy vitamins ( folic acid etc ) but if not having caffeine will make you anxious then have a bit as being relaxed is really helpful (as relaxed as any of us can be while waiting for the most important results of our lives !) - if you can afford it maybe some acupunture or reiki from someone who has treated ivf / potentially pregnant women before 
i would recommend a nice massage from hubby the night before  your transfer !!! 

i have seen people recommend eating pineapple but i wouldnt do this -  i would avoid it - it was recommended to me  to eat loads when i was overdue with my baby  by midwives and lots of other friends as a way to bring on the baby ( as were hot curries, sex ( semen has prostaglandin in it  which the hospitals give in a gel to bring on induction  ( prostaglandin not semen !!)  long walks , hot baths and rasberry leaf tea )
so thinking logically , avoiding these things at first may help things to stick if they can alledgedly help induce a baby - 

hope some of this helps -
good luck   
love mashie xxx


----------



## Tinx (Sep 2, 2005)

I wholeheartedly agree with Mashie!

I pretended that I was pregnant whilst having treatment and during IVf and miraculously it worked, after 7 yrs of TTC I am now over 13 wks pregnant!!

I was very stressed during my 2ww and I really lost my appetite so I ate very carefully but did treat myself to whatever I fancied, within reason too. I totally pampered myself, and I swear that helped with my miracle BFP.

I wish you so much luck. Tinx xxx


----------

